# Guess the monster song....



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought we might have some fun with this. Someone gives a line to a song and we have to guess what the song is. I'll start it off....

"Scare unto others as you would have others scare unto you."

Chris.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay Chris, I'm confused (Thats a normal state for me ). Are these supposed to be real songs? If so, I am terrible with lyrics! Someone could sing "We all live in a Yellow Submarine" and I still wouldn't be able to tell you the song :freak:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Kirk. Yeah mate, they're real songs. This one's from an old cartoon show. (it's not a theme song).

Chris.


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

HI and i have no clue HINT HINT


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

It came from the 1970 cartoon Groovie Ghoulies called Super Ghoul!








Ok...my turn.

"Six drops of the Essence of Terror, Five drops of Sinister Sauce....when the stirring's done may I lick the spoon?...
Of course, ah ha, of course!"

MMM


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Ok...my turn.
> 
> "Six drops of the Essence of Terror, Five drops of Sinister Sauce....when the stirring's done may I lick the spoon?...
> Of course, ah ha, of course!"


From _The Milton the Monster Show_! With the titular monster who talked like Gomer Pyle.










Here's an easy one:

_"The coffin bangers were about to arrive
With their vocal group, the Crypt-Kicker Five."_


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Bobby Pickett- Monster Mash!!!

Here's an oldie but a goodie...
" Dracula was doin' his stuff
Breathing down my neck"

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Monsters Holiday by Buck Owens.

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your turn MMM....

Chris.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

ok...here is a tough one...very random....

A rising fear
Tells me it's near
And I'm about to be consumed
The monster looms
And soon I know I will be
Dead and gone



MMM


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Did I stump you Chris?

MMM


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Yup....
There are guys here (everybody) with more intelligence than me.... c'mon guys!!

Chris.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> ok...here is a tough one...very random....
> 
> A rising fear
> Tells me it's near
> ...


"The Monster Song" by PSAPP


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Now it is my turn, from one of my favorites...

Shape shifting high
and a haunted eye.
Falling plastic and paper demons!
No trace of time,
I'm branded sly,
I am your ghostmaster baby free me.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Doesn't anyone know how to play this game...? I can't keep answering these...gotta give others a chance to play.

MMM


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Well, I know how to play, the problem is I am TERRIBLE at lyrics! So far I've only recognized Monster Mash and Milton the Monster :thumbsup:


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

ROB ZOMBIE! RETURN OF THE PHANTOM STRANGER!* :woohoo:



*I have to give my firend all the credit here, I NEVER would've got it myself!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Okay, Here you go:

"History shows again and again
how nature points out the folly of men"


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Godzilla

BOC


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yup - You're up Mudkicker.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

This maybe too easy but, I don't know too many "Monster" songs...

Heavy bolts of lead
Fill his victims full of dread....


- Denis


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Iron Man 

Black Sabbath


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Mudkicker said:


> Iron Man
> 
> Black Sabbath


Like I said... it was probably too easy! Your turn!


- Denis


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

I also don't have alot of monster songs on the brain. I'm going to go for a monster referance. Hope thats OK.


"I feel a little strange inside
A little Dr. Jeckyll, a little Mr. Hyde"


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

"Shadow Play" by Rory Gallagher 

Here is a good one everyone will know...

He's the hairy, hairy gent, who ran amok in Kent. 
Lately he's been overheard in Mayfair.

MMM


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> "Shadow Play" by Rory Gallagher
> 
> Here is a good one everyone will know...
> 
> ...


Werewolfs of London... Can't think of the singers name!!:drunk:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Warren Zevon

Your next dk...

MMM


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Warren Zevon


How about this, maybe not so easy


I'm a hungry man
But I don't want pizza
I'll blow down your house
And then I'm gonna eat ya


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Sorry to jump in early. Got excited cause I thought of one.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Mudkicker said:


> Warren Zevon
> 
> 
> How about this, maybe not so easy
> ...


I was just going to add that one!!!:thumbsup: Feed My Frankenstein by Alice Cooper.


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Okay here's an old one...

It's put our heads into the noose
And it just sits there watching...


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

dklange said:


> Okay here's an old one...
> 
> It's put our heads into the noose
> And it just sits there watching...


Haven't the foggiest...but while you're all giving this one a think...here's an oldie...




Mcdee:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Monster by Steppenwolf... Wish I'd got in a few pages earlier guys this looks like fun...


Guess I need to throw one in now:

He sits upon his throne and picks at all the bones of his
Husbands and his
Wives he's devoured
He stares with a gleam
With a laugh so obscene at the virgins and the children
He's deflowered


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Black Widow

Alice



How about these


He'll be the love in your eyes
He'll be the blood between your thighs
And then have you Cry for more
He'll put strength to the test
He'll put the thrill back in bed
Sure you've heard it all before


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Mudkicker said:


> How about these
> 
> 
> He'll be the love in your eyes
> ...


Shout at the Devil by Hollywood Undead


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

After doing a Google search myself on this I see Hollywood Undead covered this song. However the original band that made it is more known for it. A well known band even most Grandmothers would of heard of.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Motley Crue


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is one for you guys:

Intuition tells me that it's time to blow
But my sense of danger tells me no
I've got to find a weakness to put an end to this
Can't you see he's tearing us apart?
I've got to drive a stake right through his heart


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm wonder why this is on the modeling board? Maybe should be move to 
the Movie Board?


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Got one:

Put a stake through my heart!
And drag me into sunlight.
So awake for your greed as you're....


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Mitchellmania said:


> I'm wonder why this is on the modeling board? Maybe should be move to
> the Movie Board?


They'd probably say it wasn't movie related...


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

HabuHunter32 said:


> Got one:
> 
> Put a stake through my heart!
> And drag me into sunlight.
> So awake for your greed as you're....


"Slaying the Dreamer" by Nightwish


Nobody has answered my last one yet...hmmm?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> Here is one for you guys:
> 
> Intuition tells me that it's time to blow
> But my sense of danger tells me no
> ...


FRIGHT NIGHT end credit song...I want to say it was the J. Geils Band that performed it...


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I was the J Geils Band, James...


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Well, I am having fun with this...so I'll continue with another one for you guys to guess...


From out of nowhere he's there, flashing hideous teeth,
Panic in the crowd, helter-skelter, we're brought to our knees.
Back to the darkness, back on the mountain he stands,
You can't fight a shadow, you can't kill a dead man.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a couple for you guys...here's the first one:

On a graveyard prowl late one night,
I tripped on a body and got quite a fright.
As my fear subsided, my anger grew
I proceeded to stomp with the heel of my shoe.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Sinister Stomp- Mr Pickett once again! I love that album!!
I'll have to have a think about the next one.
In the meantime if anyone else has one, please feel free....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This one kept me up late on many a night...

Michael Rennie was ill
The Day the Earth Stood Still
But he told us where we stand.
And Flash Gordon was there
In silver underwear,
Claude Rains was the Invisible Man.
Then something went wrong
For Fay Wray and King Kong;
They got caught in a celluloid jam.
Then at a deadly pace
It Came From... Outer Space.
And this is how the message ran:............?
Mcdee


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> This one kept me up late on many a night...
> 
> Michael Rennie was ill
> The Day the Earth Stood Still
> ...


"Science Fiction Double Feature" from The Rocky Horror Picture Show.

No-one has yet to answer mine from post #45. 

You guys just decided to ignore the way the game is supposed to be played...That truly hurts.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

A dinner was served for three,
At Dracula's House by the sea.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Let's try this again...shall we..

From out of nowhere he's there, flashing hideous teeth,
Panic in the crowd, helter-skelter, we're brought to our knees.
Back to the darkness, back on the mountain he stands,
You can't fight a shadow, you can't kill a dead man.


----------



## Mudkicker (Jan 14, 2008)

Boy, you guys got me stumped. Besides the quite easy and obvious ones, I got nothin'.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

MartinHatfield said:


> Let's try this again...shall we..
> 
> From out of nowhere he's there, flashing hideous teeth,
> Panic in the crowd, helter-skelter, we're brought to our knees.
> ...


John Fogerty Eye of the Zombie...:wave:
Took me a while...haven't heard this song in years...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

OOPs forgot to post one...
Is it any wonder we hate to see the Sun go down...
and is it any wonder we hate to see the full Moon comin' around...
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

mcdougall said:


> OOPs forgot to post one...
> Is it any wonder we hate to see the Sun go down...
> and is it any wonder we hate to see the full Moon comin' around...
> Mcdee:wave:


"Werewolf" by Five Man Electric Band

Here is my next attempt at stumping you guys...

In darkness you will find me 
I dance among the dead 
But very soon I'll need to hunt
the scent of blood instead 
Rising from your earthbed 
It thickens in the air 
A smell both sweet and rancid
I know that you are near


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

"Someone stepped in penguin poop, and it's colder than a polar bears butt!"


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

MartinHatfield said:


> "Science Fiction Double Feature" from The Rocky Horror Picture Show.
> 
> No-one has yet to answer mine from post #45.
> 
> You guys just decided to ignore the way the game is supposed to be played...That truly hurts.


I answered one from post # 38...are you saying that doesn't give me the right to post one of my own? THAT hurts...


----------

